# Klasse MinMax in der 6 Zufallszahlen im Bereich von 10 bis 50 (inkl.) im Konstruktor erzeugt werden



## Gaga (11. Dez 2010)

Ich bräuchte Hilfe beim schreiben dieses Programms 

Die Anweisung lautet wie folgt:

Bsp_104_MinMax Erstelle die Klasse MinMax in der 6 Zufallszahlen im Bereich von 10 bis 50 (inklusive) im Konstruktor erzeugt werden. In den Methoden findeMin() und findeMax()werden die kleinste und die größte Zufallszahl ermittelt und auf den Instanzvariablen min und max gespeichert.
Alle notwendigen getter- und setter-Methoden sind zu erstellen. Die Test-Klasse erzeugt folgende Ausgabe auf der Konsole:
******************************************
MinMax-Bestimmung:
******************************************
Zufallszahlen: 34 – 17 – 41 – 23 – 27 -32
Größte Zahl: 41
Kleinste Zahl: 17
******************************************


Danke im Voraus


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Dez 2010)

Okay, die Aufgabenstellung hast du gepostet, was uns fehlt ist die Frage 
Was hast du denn bisher? Wobei genau hast du Probleme? Zufallszahlen erzeugen findet man in 1-2 Min bei google. Minimum und Maximum finden eig. auch, ansonsten etwas drüber nachdenken, evtl. Papier +Stift zur Hilfe nehmen.


----------



## Gaga (11. Dez 2010)

```
package bsp_104_minmax;

import java.util.Random;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class minmax {

    int zzz;
    int zz1, zz2, zz3, zz4, zz5, zz6;
    int min, max;

    public void eingabe() {
        Random random = new java.util.Random();
        int nextInt = random.nextInt(41) + 10;
    }

    public void ausgabe() {
        JOptionPane.showMessageDialog("Die 6. Zufallzahlen lauten: ");
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        minmax minmax = new minmax();
        minmax.eingabe();
        minmax.ausgabe();
    }
}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Dez 2010)

Gaga hat gesagt.:


> Bsp_104_MinMax Erstelle die Klasse MinMax in der 6 Zufallszahlen im Bereich von 10 bis 50 (inklusive) im *Konstruktor* erzeugt werden.


Fang doch erst mal damit an! Baue ein Konstruktor (anstelle von der komischen eingabe-Methode)


> In den Methoden findeMin() und findeMax()werden die kleinste und die größte Zufallszahl ermittelt und auf den Instanzvariablen min und max gespeichert.



Die Methoden(zumindest die Signatur) kannst du ja auch schon einpflegen.

Und du bist dir sicher dass ihr Arrays noch nicht behandelt habt?


----------



## Gaga (11. Dez 2010)

Ja Arrays hatten wir noch nicht denn mir ist nicht bekannt was das überbaupt ist


----------

